# For Those Who Want Multi Region Playback on Your OPPO BDP-93/95



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given that we have a fairly high number of Members from Overseas and with the OPPO's being available in Europe, I figured it might be nice to have a dedicated Thread about the available Mods out there. In addition, there are some DVD's and BD's that are available ROW that are unavailable in the US and Canada. In the past OPPO DVD Players were able to be Multi Region with NTSC-PAL Conversion with a simple Remote Control Sequence. However, the BDA made it clear to all Manufacturers that Region Locking was a must to obtain a License for Manufacture.

Bluraychips.DK has 2 different Kits that allow for All Region Playback of both DVD and Blu-Ray. Here is the link for the Pro Version:http://bluraychip.dk/product.php?id_product=15
With the latest Version OPPO Firmware Updates do not present a problem. Prior this was not the case and a major reason why I had not started a Thread about this as these Players are far from being complete and to lose the ability to upgrade the Firmware would be a disaster.

There are also BDP-93's available with the Mods Preinstalled: http://www.regioncodefreedvd.com/oppo_bdp93_region_free_blu_ray_player.html
I have not read a great deal about this Company so do not have the same confidence that I do with BluRayChips so if anyone happens to have purchased an OPPO from here, please share your experiences.

And finally there is JVB Digital who like BluRayChips offer both a Basic and Pro Kit and also offer the Player with the Mod already done. Here is the link for the Pro Kit:http://www.jvbdigital.nl/jvb.asp?cur=2&level=modifications&page=title&title=1137

Please note that doing this does void your Manufacturers Warranty and that I personally have no interest in doing any of these Mods, but I feel I would be remiss if I did not acknowledge their availability. According to the literature, none of these Kits require Soldering and can be done in 5 Minutes and are removable, but as I have never done this, I cannot speak to the ease of doing so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at the Audiogon site earlier checking out the Oppo's (by the way they seem to move fast) and noticed several Mods being offerd one was the Region mod several others for better Analog out chips also power supplies. It seems folks find better ways to upgrade everything, kind of nice having those options out there some were quite spendy however.:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed. You can spend a small fortune upgrading the BDP-93. Cambridge Audio's forthcoming BDP seems to split the middle between the 93 and 95 being based off the 93, but using upgraded DAC's. The advantage there being there is no Fan in the mix. However, I really have not read many issues with the Fan being audible.

Unfortunately, I am guessing Cambridge's BDP will cost around the same as the 95. If that is the case, I could not fathom going with anything but the 95 considering just how impressive the Sabre DAC's are.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

